# Reliability



## fiv4fghtn (May 6, 2006)

i am interested in buying a 91 300zx twin turbo with about 100,000 miles on it. how reliable are these cars? does anyone have any suggestions of common problems with the 91 turbo? thanks for all the help. btw, i now have a 97 civic ex coupe and im looking for something with more power but is still reliable.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

your in the wrong section man. go ask some in the z32 ( second generation 300zx) section. the first 300zx's were bulletproof i dont know about the z32's.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

fiv4fghtn said:


> i am interested in buying a 91 300zx twin turbo with about 100,000 miles on it. how reliable are these cars? does anyone have any suggestions of common problems with the 91 turbo? thanks for all the help. btw, i now have a 97 civic ex coupe and im looking for something with more power but is still reliable.


It will depend on the owners before you. Like any car if it was take care of then the Z is bullet proof but if they abused the Z then it will be in poor shape. 

I'm a original owner of a 92 Z32 TT and makes 411 rwhp with 128K miles on her. And yes runs great!!! 

There is one draw back when compared to a honda the maintance is expesive.


----------

